# Different type of cats



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Fished the Brazos river all weekend

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Few meals there, Hmmmm !!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

We got 40 lbs of fillets. The blue weighed in at 38 lbs.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice job


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

22magnum said:


> We got 40 lbs of fillets. The blue weighed in at 38 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Throw some in the smoker, ceviche should be good out of some of those.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a really nice catch of catfish. Good eating.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Catfish fishing is a blast.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like my catfish on the end of an arrow.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on some nice catfish for sure !!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am impressed, nice cats!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, it was a blast catching them monsters.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Caught a few more. Even though the river crested over its banks (brazos river)
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Weigh to go, Ya I see the river had crested on the news.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Where about on the Brazos?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catches.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

San Felipe

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Did some more fishing 

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Get the fryer and the grill going !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... What's your beer-batter recipe.


----------

